# 1780-Disk 0 Failure



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

When I boot up my computer i get this 1780-Disk 0 Failure

I have 3 options 

F1 Boot
F10 Setup
F12 Network Services

i go to F1 Boot 

Then I get 

Non System disk or disk error
replace or strike any key when ready

then when I strike any key the same message appears.. help would be greatly appreciated ASAP..

bye

its a compaq


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

I found this

1780 - Disk 0 None Hard drive/format Run the 
Failure error Configuration and
Diagnostics
Utilities.



what do i do?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

17xx Fixed Disk Errors
1780 disk 0 failure (HDD Drive / Format Error)

try to format your HDD, Run Computer Setup

or ...Replace you HDD


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

how do i reformat it or fix it at this stage?

is formating it losing everything?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Hard Disk Partitioning and Formatting Procedure
http://www.pcguide.com/proc/setup/hdd-c.html


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

formatting your disk will wipe out everything so be careful

Boot-up your computer with the Startup Floppy (BOOT DISK).

You may have to "tell" the CMOS to boot to the floppy drive first instead of the hard disk.

Use FDISK to create a new partition on your new hard disk as follows:

If you remove partitions, you will destroy everything on them, or, at the least, make it very difficult to recover any data.

A:\>fdisk

Will produce the following screen:

Your computer has a disk larger than 512 MB. This version of Windows includes improved support for large disks, resulting in more efficient use of disk space on large drives, and allowing disks over 2 GB to be formatted as a single drive.

IMPORTANT: If you enable large disk support and create any new drives on this disk, you will not be able to access the new drive(s) using other operating systems, including some versions of Windows 95 and Windows NT, as well as earlier versions of Windows and MS-DOS. In addition, disk utilities that were not designed explicitly for the FAT32 file system will not be able
to work with this disk. If you need to access this disk with other operating systems or older disk utilities, do not enable large drive support. [this is usually not a problem]
Do you wish to enable large disk support (Y/N)...........? [Y]

Push the Enter key to accept the default [Y] for FAT32. You will get the following menu:

FDISK Options

Current fixed disk drive: 1

Choose one of the following:

1. Create DOS partition or Logical DOS Drive
2. Set active partition
3. Delete partition or Logical DOS Drive
4. Display partition information

Enter choice: [1]

Press Esc to exit FDISK

Press Enter to select the default [1]. The following screen will be displayed:

Create DOS Partition or Logical DOS Drive

Current fixed disk drive: 1

Choose one of the following:

1. Create Primary DOS Partition
2. Create Extended DOS Partition
3. Create Logical DOS Drive(s) in the Extended DOS Partition

Enter choice: [1]

Press Esc to return to FDISK Options

Again, press Enter to select the default. The following will be displayed

Create Primary DOS partition

Current fixed disk drive : 1

Verifying drive integrity, xx% complete.

Current fixed disk drive: 1

Do you wish to use the maximum available size for a primary DOS partition
and make the partition active (Y/N) ....................? [Y]

At this point you can press the Enter key and make the entire drive one partition, your C: drive, or enter N and make a partition which occupies less than the entire drive. If you have a large drive, you may want to consider putting more than one partition on it; i.e., make you C: drive 1-2 GB and the rest of the drive (a second partition) your D: drive. You will find that a smaller C: drive will run faster and take a lot less time to defrag. I leave putting more than one partition on the drive as an exercise for the more adventurous. Just be sure the partition for the C: drive is set active and logical drives are assigned to each of the partitions. You may want to experiment...

After creating an active partition on the hard drive reboot the computer to the Startup Floppy and format the drive as follows:

A:\> format c:

if your disk is still in condition you may finish it well but

...if your HDD has too much defect try to replace it instead


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

ugh ok thanks.. i was just on AIM and it froze so i pushed the button turn on/off (on my other computer) and it crashed and got that error... is it possible that because of a bunch of AOL INSTANT MESSAGE windows being open crashed the computer?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

try to install these to help your system resources

RamBooster
boost your RAM memory by deleting unnecessary data
http://www.sci.fi/~borg/rambooster/Rambooster.zip

Cacheman
improves the performance of the harddisk by optimizing the disk cache
http://download.outertech.com/file.php?&PHPSESSID=9b6395d94382fdb352e48d2e0957a72b&file=local10


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

If you turned it off improperly (while writing) it may have damaged the surface of the disk media. It happens. When you do the install, it will run Scandisk and if you get lucky it will map out and ignore the damaged area and you'll still have a reliable drive.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

if you've been on crash try to run the ScanDisk utility

Click on the Start button. This will bring up a menu. 
Click on Programs. This will bring up a sub-menu. 
Click on Accessories. In the menu that opens, Click on System Tools, then Click on ScanDisk. 

This will bring up the ScanDisk window. 

Below where it says "Select the drive(s) you want to scan for errors", Click on the letter representing your hard drive. (Normally your hard drive will be labeled C:. You may also have a second hard drive called D:. If so, you'll need to come back to this step after you've scanned the C: drive and repeat the steps below to scan drive D:.) 
If you are running ScanDisk as part of a monthly maintenance routine, leave the Standard option selected.
If you are running scan disk because another utility (e.g. the Disk Defragmenter) detected an error on your hard disk, Click on the little white circle next to Thorough (a black dot will appear in the circle). Note that a thorough scan can take about an hour to finish, during which time you'll be unable to use your computer. 

Leave the check mark in the box next to Automatically fix errors. 
Click on Start. 

ScanDisk will begin checking your disk for errors.

Note: ScanDisk may take quite a while to finish scanning your drive, especially if you have not used ScanDisk in a long time, or if your hard drive is particularly large. Just be patient and let it finish. 
Once ScanDisk has finished, it will open a ScanDisk Results window containing the results of the scan. 

Once you've looked over the results, Click on the Close button. 
Now back in the main ScanDisk window, Click on the Close button.


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

yeah but net_newsy i cant get to the point of the start menu.. i really appreciate all your help.. ill c wut i can do


----------



## zephyr (Nov 6, 2003)

Like I said, Scandisk runs automatically when you install.

Incidentally, this is the only time I really trust Scandisk to run with the "Fix" switch since there's no data to lose.


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

install windows?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

have your own boot disk. Download it from here Bootdisk.Com


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

if i use the book disk what do i lose?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Personally, I would boot to DOS and run scandisk before getting excited about formatting and reinstalling. It may come to a format/re-install, but let's try the easy things first.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

or you can create one

Prepare a boot disk. You can make a boot floppy with various DOS commands on it in Windows 95 or 98 by going to Control Panel -> Add/Remove Programs -> Startup Disk and clicking the Create Disk button. Win98 makes a much better disk than Win95, because it puts one-size-fits-all CD-ROM drivers on the disk; on boot, the startup disk will ask you if you want to boot with or without "CD-ROM support". If you ask for CD access, it'll just try drivers one after another and, very likely, find one that works.


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

thanks guys.. ill post what i can asap... it wont be tonight tho.. thanks a bunch!!!!!!!


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *I would boot to DOS and run scandisk before getting excited about formatting and reinstalling. It may come to a format/re-install. *


this is much better NightHawk! :up:


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

how do u boot to DOS


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zephyr:_
> *If you turned it off improperly (while writing) it may have damaged the surface of the disk media. It happens. When you do the install, it will run Scandisk and if you get lucky it will map out and ignore the damaged area and you'll still have a reliable drive. *


install what? im so confused


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Create your own boot diskette

To boot in DOS

Insert the Microsoft Windows 98 boot diskette into the floppy drive then turn your pc on


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

once you stick in the floppy it will give u an option to boot from the floppy? (98 dos boot disk)


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

Using the Windows 98 boot disk is very simple. All you have to do is put the disk in your 3.5 drive and then boot up the computer. You will be given the option to boot the computer up with cd-rom support or without it. I HIGHLY suggest you boot your computer up WITH cd-rom support. Once you are at the command prompt (A:\>) you can get down to the business of installing Windows 98, formatting a hard drive, or doing anything else that requires a DOS prompt.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

try to browse here for further guide 

How to Install Windows 98 on a Computer with No Operating System
Microsoft Knowledge Base Article - 221829 
http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q221/8/29.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Let's get back to the idea of running scandisk first.

TMI He's being hit with too much information on something he may not need to do. That is format and re-install.

Let's not go the the format/install option so soon. We try to be a cut or 10 above the AOL Help Desk


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Boot into DOS by going to Start > Shutdown and select Restart in MS_DOS

At the C:\> prompt type in *scandisk*

Let us know the results of scandisk and the types of errors it finds.


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Boot into DOS by going to Start > Shutdown and select Restart in MS_DOS
> 
> At the C:\> prompt type in scandisk
> ...


yeah but i cant turn on my computer and get to that point


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Go to www.bootdisk.com and d/l the Windows 98 OEM boot disk. Remember where you put the file.

Once you have the file downloaded put in a clean floppy in the A: drive and then double click on the file you just downloaded. This will CREATE a bootdisk. DO NOT just copy the file to a floppy, it won't work.

Test it on your PC. When you boot up it will ask you if you want to boot with or without CD support. Select either, for this test it doesn't matter.

Once you know you can boot your computer take the bootdisk to the computer you are working on and you should be able to boot to an A:\> prompt. Then type in the following:
*
C:
C:\>scandisk*


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It seems to be one there the * and it's ending complement are in the right places, but it didn't display as intended.

For whatever reason I've had that problem several times today with things that have worked correctly in the past. Must be the phase of the moon or some such thing. 

I shell place the entails of a goat on the keyboard at moon rise and chant and see if that fixes it! *


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

can i burn it to a CD if i dont have a floppy? a data cd


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NiteHawk:_
> *Go to www.bootdisk.com and d/l the Windows 98 OEM boot disk. Remember where you put the file.
> 
> Once you have the file downloaded put in a clean floppy in the A: drive and then double click on the file you just downloaded. This will CREATE a bootdisk. DO NOT just copy the file to a floppy, it won't work.
> ...


k i do that then it asks if i would like to perform a "surface scan"


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

k now the surface scan went through and now i have C:/> how do i boot?


----------



## bmxgj (Jun 7, 2003)

whenever i type something in i get "CD R 101 not ready reading drive D abort, retry, fail?"


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Remove the startup disk then Ctrl-Alt-Delete to restart computer and see what happens.


----------

